# Lifting Big Rounds into the Truck



## WarmGuy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yesterday I got this scrounge load:







I got all those rounds (wet and heavy) into the bed by myself, but came close to straining my back.  

One trick I use is to put one round on the ground, then tip another round onto it and then lever it up onto the tailgate.  This only works when the round is big enough to reach from the one level to the next.

I've considered using a big plank to roll the rounds up.

I'm sure some of you guys have come up with clever ways to get the heavy wood into the truck.  What are they?


----------



## jlinke (Feb 29, 2008)

I too came across 28 loads of oak and maple rounds about that size (and put into a Tacoma also) a month or so ago.  This morning I'm recovering from a triple hernia surgery.  It's not only the back we need to worry about apparently : )  Get another set of hands to help with the big ones.


----------



## hh3f (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought some of these for loading a tractor years ago and using one on a 2x8 
 for rolling large rounds into my truck has saved my back.

http://www.amazon.com/Insta-RampT-S...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1204303552&sr=1-3


----------



## pinewoodburner (Feb 29, 2008)

Hand truck and a ramp.  Makes moving the rounds easy and you don't have to lift them.  You do have to strap the ramp and hand truck down when you finish loading the wood.   Nice haul of wood you got.


----------



## kjklosek (Feb 29, 2008)

You can split it as well.

Although that means you would need to have a maul and some wedges with you .

I usually split the big ones.

J.P.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I roll them up the landscape ramp on my trailer.  Anything you can do to only have to roll them is great.  As for lifting, just make sure to squat all the way down and kind of roll them up onto your legs/thighs and then start to go upright.

If they are too big - SPLIT them - no shame in it.


----------



## SPED (Feb 29, 2008)

I always bring my maul with me when picking up firewood, you never know how big they're gonna be and I've never come across anything I couldn't lift once split in half....of course if you can do the ramp, rolling is a good way to go too.


----------



## bcnu (Feb 29, 2008)

Warmguy - I've been as smart as you about loading - but after reading jlinke I may get smarter.


----------



## Ken45 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had some wood like that back when I was younger (and stupid).   I think it may have been responsible for the first of my three back surgeries and years of pain.    DON'T DO IT!  Herniated disks do not heal!

A maul wouldn't have helped me, it was sycamore and I used it as chopping block for a couple of years.  

I'd say the trailer with a ramp is a good idea if you can get in close to the tree, or get a tow behind hydraulic splitter.  You're going to have to split it sooner or later, might as well do it early and simplify the work.

Ken


----------



## dj2cohen (Feb 29, 2008)

That's what I do; split on site, when its safe.  On the roadside is not one of my favorite places to split wood.

I agree, a tow behind splitter is the way to go.  I try to stay on the good side of the local police and use some scrap wire to attach one of the orange triangle SMV markers to the back of my splitter.  I would like to put a set of brake and marker lights on it for safety but I'm afraid of shredding the wiring with a wayward block.


----------



## wayneg (Feb 29, 2008)

I use ramps I made out of 2x10s and the following hardware from Cabelas:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...s&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=ramps&noImage=0

Then I just roll the rounds up one (or both, depending on size) of the ramps.


----------



## CREEKY (Feb 29, 2008)

wow what a picture. You guys are in better physical shape than me. When I see all the work involved in cutting wood, I will continue to Love my pellet stove.  Good luck


----------



## fullbore (Feb 29, 2008)

I scrounged four truck loads of freshly dropped oak from our local fire company.  I cut the 20" dia. rounds 24" long.  I had to get my father to help load them b/c they were insanely heavy.   I used a hand truck for third and forth load as well as my father's truck.  My Ram 2500 has 9" of lift with 38.5" tires...


----------



## Ken45 (Feb 29, 2008)

CREEKY said:
			
		

> When I see all the work involved in cutting wood, I will continue to Love my pellet stove.  Good luck



LOL!  Good one, Creeky! 

One does NOT HAVE to tackle the big stuff.  Sometimes our desires outdo good sense (as I said, I messed up my back when I was young and dumb).  Nowadays, I stick with smaller stuff that is more friendly to my old body ;-)   

OTOH, sensible exercise is good for our bodies!  Remember, firewood warms you three times:  when you cut it, when you split it, and when you burn it! 

Ken


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 29, 2008)

I think my dad and I are going to weld up a lift for his dump truck this summer.  At the moment, we're going to have some sort of boom arm and a winch to help lift things up and swing them into the dump bed.  The trick is going to be making it removable so that it isn't in the way when he goes to get dirt or gravel.

-SF


----------



## billb3 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have the same ramps as wayneg.

I've also  split  large ones on site .
I've gone back for big ones because I didn't have the ramps with me only to find them gone.
A wedge and maul doesn't take up a lot of room.

I've also left some behind before.

Life's too short to spend it on the couch in pain.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, tipping one up on another and flipping it into the truck or trailer was the best trick I ever learned. I haven't done my annual wood gathering back ripping in the years since I discovered the technique.


----------



## Jags (Feb 29, 2008)

I have found that my 5 x 10ft utility trailer with the fold down ramp (all one piece) is really a God send for this type of stuff.  Its low to the ground to begin with, and then when you fold the ramp down it makes for a nice easy incline to roll them big suckers up.  At 6ft tall, I can't hardly reach over the side of my truck for normal rounds, and lifting big ones to the tail gate is for a young buck with something to prove.

Just get the neighbor kid to help and then "bet" him that he "can't lift it" ;-P


----------



## Ken45 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Just get the neighbor kid to help and then "bet" him that he "can't lift it" ;-P



I've thought of that approach (or the grandkids in their teens and 20s) but you know those kids don't have good sense about lifting and what happens when they hurt their back?

Ken


----------



## Jags (Feb 29, 2008)

Ken45 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naaaa!  Their bullet proof, just ask them!   :lol:        I'm kidding of course. 

I was raised an ol' farm kid, I used to pick up cars and turn them around for fun,  got the back to prove it. :shut:


----------



## flyingpig (Aug 20, 2011)

*** Log Lifter ***

I know this is a old thread. But I have the same problem lifting woods up to my SUV. I've found this on the Arboristsite.com so I thought I'd share it with you. I may need to build one to safe my back!!

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/74339-4.htm


Cheers.........Som


----------



## MarkinNC (Aug 20, 2011)

I pretty much use my landscape trailer whenever I can.  I really dislike using the bed of my truck which is so high up and the 6.5 foot bed is small compared to my trailer.  Having a cap on my truck does not make it better to haul wood, but it does make it better to haul the saws.


----------



## coolfez (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm planning on modifying my trailer so that the side of the trailer can come off andbe used as a ramp and then latrched back on when I'm ready to go. It will save space.

Then I was thinking about getting a winch and a garden cart with big wheels. The garden cart is needed because I have been to many places where the owner isn't so keen on you driving on their backyard. I am going to tie the winch on the cart and slowly winch in up the ramp and  into the bed. Then upload and repeat..


http://www.amazon.com/Superwinch-12..._6?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1333143210&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Tricam-FR110-...NHEY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333143667&sr=8-1


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 30, 2012)

Used to bring them home on a trailer with mesh gate ramps and a very large dolly. Since I got the tractor and grapple I no longer have to lift heavy things. Plus I never buck to stove length away from home. I only bring home logs now. I can get a whole lot more home in a lot less time.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 30, 2012)

CREEKY said:


> wow what a picture. You guys are in better physical shape than me. When I see all the work involved in cutting wood, I will continue to Love my pellet stove. Good luck


You can love your pellet stove all you want......I love getting PAID to heat my house.......I'll stick with the woodstove, thanks.....


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 30, 2012)

I have used all the tricks above.  If that doesn't work, I noodle them down to size.  I'm not going to hurt my back anymore.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2012)

I bought a pair of ramps for the trailer five years ago and buck everything before loading. Just roll those suckers up into the trailer. Since I bought that pair of ramps this 64 year old back has not lifted a big round. Or gone to bed or got up hurting. Like it did so many times for many years.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 30, 2012)

Some years ago we had a deal going with a local tree company. They would call us when they had a bunch of hardwood that needed a good home. Thing was it was always where the job was. Trailer stayed hooked to the truck at all times times. Call usually came in around 9AM and we only had a few hrs to get it and get out of there. No wood could be left and it all had to be cleaned up. One time they gave us an address for a nice oak log. When we got there it was way to big to handle anyway but in stove length (this was prior to grapple). So we had to cut it right there. That just about ended the relationship with the company. When they came by to see how we where doing and saw all the chips they got pissed. Had the same thing happen again on a job too far from home to be worth the gas to bring the tractor. When the wifefy came home and saw the mountain of curlies she got pissed. Needless to say I don't cut wood on the job anymore. Unless its in a place the tractor won't go it gets grappled. I can haul 25'+ logs on the flat bed and 10' in the dump trailer. Thats how its all moved.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine has all been cut right here on the property for 27 years. No problem with the owner carping about sawdust or curlies.  He just has to get them out of the ravines, into the trailer and up that hill somehow.


----------



## CTBurner (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought you meant big rounds, did these myself, lots of aches after, tipping them on end and into truck  works


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 31, 2012)

CTBurner said:


> I thought you meant big rounds, did these myself, lots of aches after, tipping them on end and into truck works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CTBurner, I will tell you the same thing I tell my son.  "Yeah, I know you can do it, but trust me, you will be sorry some day."  You are no doubt young, but some day you will be old and you will wish you had not abused your body.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 31, 2012)

CTBurner said:


> I thought you meant big rounds, did these myself, lots of aches after, tipping them on end and into truck works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way too nice of truck to take that abuse IMO.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 31, 2012)

I used the step method of positioning a log at the gate and tipping the log.  Saved my back for sure.  A big Red Oak that I scrounged over the last two years was done partially that way and partially split on site.  The main trunk was way too big for tipping.


----------



## ditchrider (Mar 31, 2012)

When I grew up I listened to Bill Cosby comedy records. Man, his story about Fat Albert's hernia made me cry with laughter. About 20 years later I had this occasional pain in my groin. Five years later Fat Albert came to visit. I had to wear a cumberbund to work to keep myself together until I had time to get surgery. I had two hernias fixed in the same surgery. My back gets sore and my neck cramps up on occasion also. I try to listen.

I realize I'm spoiled working for a company that pays me to keep the trees cleaned up and equipped to do so. But others in my line of work are crippled with back problems, missing body parts from projects that went wrong and other health related issues. It isn't because their company doesn't equip them, they don't want to be called wussies. I'd sooner be a wuss than spend my final days in front of the fire sitting in a wheelchair.

Using dollies and hauling with low bed trailers that have foldup ramps is a cheap investment. Free heat ain't free when you need to get patched up.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You can love your pellet stove all you want......I love getting PAID to heat my house.......I'll stick with the woodstove, thanks.....


Creeky hasnt even logged on the forum since 2008 lol.



CTBurner said:


> I thought you meant big rounds, did these myself, lots of aches after, tipping them on end and into truck works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow thats impressive, but only works with longer rounds.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 31, 2012)

I split the big ones into halves, quarters, or smaller, if need be, before I lift them up onto my trucks. I tried the step method, and the ramp, but I found smaller manageable chunks is best and safest for me. Being pretty far ahead and a wood snob, I only work with the easier splitting species that I can break up quickly with my Fiskars. I carry wedges and sledge sometimes, but haven't used them in years. I'll noodle before I resort to sledge and wedge. There is no lifting the big ones onto the tailgate of my F250 or up onto the old flatbed.


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 31, 2012)

not to derail this thread but I keep wondering what that machine of death is in Jag's avatar and where can I get one? LOL. By the way, I have found that a ramp of some type works well. My wood hauler is my jeep liberty. I'm 5'4'' so there ya go...
chuck


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2012)

chuckie5fingers said:


> not to derail this thread but I keep wondering what that machine of death is in Jag's avatar and where can I get one?


 
Consider it mechanical assist for someone who has lifted waaay too many large rounds.

Full disclosure - it is not mine, I have no idea who owns it and it IS real and when I retire, I plan on making one.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll noodle a three inch cross cut into the end of a big round then whack it with wedges planted into the cuts.   Even then, I've had quarter rounds that weighed 80 pounds or better.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 3, 2012)

Jags said:


> Consider it mechanical assist for someone who has lifted waaay too many large rounds.
> 
> Full disclosure - it is not mine, I have no idea who owns it and it IS real and when I retire, I plan on making one.


 
Please call when it is finished.


----------



## Jags (Apr 4, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Please call when it is finished.


 
Dennis - I have another 13 years before I will consider retirement.  I am 43 yrs old, so it will be awhile.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 4, 2012)

Jags said:


> Dennis - I have another 13 years before I will consider retirement. I am 43 yrs old, so it will be awhile.


 
Huh . . . I always figured you to be much older than that . . . I think you have an old soul Jags.


----------



## Jags (Apr 4, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> . . . I think you have an old soul Jags.


 
Your not the first to make that statement...and to a degree, I would agree.  Just common country folk, Jake.  Computer dude by day and everything else dude by night.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 4, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Huh . . . I always figured you to be much older than that . . . I think you have an old soul Jags.


 
There you go again Jake.

Jags, Did you say that you can retire at 56? How do you pull that off? I'll be 42 this year and I am looking at a *minimum* of 18 to go.


----------



## Jags (Apr 4, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> There you go again Jake.
> 
> Jags, Did you say that you can retire at 56?


 
The plan is to have the "option" at 56.  It is a multifaceted approach, probably not suited for the forum.  PM me if you wish.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 4, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> There you go again Jake.
> 
> Jags, Did you say that you can retire at 56? How do you pull that off? I'll be 42 this year and I am looking at a *minimum* of 18 to go.


 
Technically I can "go" at 50 . . . but I doubt I will since I suspect I still will have plenty of "gas" left in me . . . plus I need the health insurance benefit . . . not so much for me, but for my wife.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 4, 2012)

Jake, I was talking about you thinking some guys here are older than _we_ actually are!


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 4, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Jake, I was talking about you thinking some guys here are older than _we_ actually are!


 
Yeah, I sometimes have to remind myself that while in my own mind I still am 26 years old and nearly everyone else around me is older than me, the reality is I'm much older than I think I am . . . and folks around me are much younger than I think they are.


----------



## jeepmedic (Apr 5, 2012)

I only cut as big as I can safely lift. My wife mainly helps load while I cut so I keep the rounds small and its easier for both of us. I bring the maul just in case...


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 5, 2012)

The first time I thought to split the rounds before struggling to get them on the truck was one of the best days of my wood burning career. I can't believe all the wood I left behind because I couldn't lift it and didn't think to break it up. It was such a DUH! moment.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 5, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> There you go again Jake.
> 
> Jags, Did you say that you can retire at 56? How do you pull that off? I'll be 42 this year and I am looking at a *minimum* of 18 to go.


 Public Employee, I'm 49 and figure at least 15 more yrs cause I need health ins. and SS isn't available to suppliment my meager retirement till 59&1/2. Man I wish somebody had wised me up in my youth to go get a public sector job.


----------



## Jags (Apr 6, 2012)

wkpoor said:


> Public Employee,


 
If that is referring to me, you are oh so wrong.  I am privately owned.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't need a public sector job to retire before 60. My uncle retired at 55 and I could have too if my 21+ year job wasn't wiped out by a merger. Still plan to do it when I'm 62 but 55 would have been nicer! Early planning for retirement and watching debt are the keys unless you are fortunate enough to earn 6 figures/yr but even then watching debt is key.

Sorry to derail the thread....but I was actually thinking of this thread yesterday afternoon when I had 2 large rounds left of a big hickory tree. I was tired by then and the truck was about full anyways so I'll go back some other time with a helper or my slitting axe! Did think of maybe parking the truck downhill and rolling them into it.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 6, 2012)

Jags said:


> I am privately owned.


Me too. My wife keeps the receipt on her left hand ;-)


----------



## Mr A (Apr 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You can love your pellet stove all you want......I love getting PAID to heat my house.......I'll stick with the woodstove, thanks.....


?
How are you getting paid? Tree work? I have rolled 'em up a 8' 4x4. My truck has strong racks. I was thinking a ramp, and a winch would work well.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 6, 2012)

Mr A said:


> ?
> How are you getting paid? Tree work?


Yes I do tree work on the side......use the wood to heat my house and that saves a lot of money, too!


----------

